# Cooler Master HAF 922  Dämmung, Bilder & Erfahrungen



## KaiHD7960xx (19. Oktober 2009)

*Cooler Master HAF 922  Dämmung, Bilder & Erfahrungen*

*Hi,

mich würde interessieren ob schon jemand, den kleinen HAF gedämmt hat und was dabei rum gekommen ist. 


Ich habe meinen diese Woche auch "dicht" gemacht, leider hat der HAF ziemlich viele Lüftungsgitter, sodass ich mir nicht ganz so große Hoffnungen bezüglich der Lautstärkesenkung machte. Doch die Arbeit hat sich gelohnt. 
*

*Ich habe mir dazu das Big Tower Set von Bequiet bestellt. Näheres poste ich noch..!*



*Links zu verwandten Themen:

*http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/69476-sammelthread-ultimate-haf-collection.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/66697-usertest-coolermaster-haf-mini-rc-922-a.html

Coolermaster HAF 922 - AirAirAir - o.v.e.r.clockers.at

Case Mod: [Project] HAF Envy - Water Cooled HAF 922 (Updated Oct 16) - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net



*Also Bilder und Erfahrungen bitte hier posten!* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So ich habe es geschafft, das BigTower-Set hat genau gereicht!  

Hier ist das DämmSet was ich verwendet habe. Es ließ sich super bearbeiten/schneiden. Das dickere Stück ist für die Gehäuseoberseite (innen natürlich).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Bevor ich angefangen habe, habe ich noch schnell die Unterseite des Gehäuses mit einem Fliegennetz gegen Staub gesichert. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Hier sieht man den Haf mini ohne Dämmung. (Bitte nicht das Kabeldurcheinander beachten!!!  )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Nun hier mit Dämmung. Es fällt gar nicht auf, dass es mehrere verschiedene Dämmstücke sind.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Hier die Seitenteile Vorher/Nachher.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Hier nochmal die Gesamtansicht mit geöffnetem Seitenteil.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und Licht aus: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ich hoffe, ich konnte eine kleine Anregung zu diesem Thema geben, da ich selbst wenig im Internet zum Thema "Haf 922 dämmen" gefunden habe. Ich freu mich natürlich auf positive & negative Kritik! Auch Verbesserungsvorschläge sind willkommen! 


P.S. der Focus liegt hier nicht auf Optik!!  Ich kann nur sagen, es hat sich wirklich für mich gelohnt hat.

_______________________________________________________________


----------



## fadade (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: HAF 922 dämmen!! Bilder & Erfahrungen*

Also ich hab mal eine komplette Gehäusewand, die aus Meshgitter bestand durch Plexiglas ersetzt
=>Ergebnis: Trotz Öffnungen an der Oberseite(!) ist der Lärmpegel erheblich gesunken. Wenn du bei denem HAF allerdings die Gitter "abklebst" sieht das wahrscheinlich nicht so.. gut aus ^^

Dürfte meinen Erfahrungen nach aber einiges bringen... (Bedenke nur, dass 4mm Plexiglas besser isolieren, als die Dämmatten )


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: HAF 922 dämmen!! Bilder & Erfahrungen*

hmm.. ja da werd ich mir noch ne Lösung einfallen lassen müssen..^^

Hoffe, dass wenn ich heute von der Arbeit komme, mein BeQuiet-Set da ist 

edit: hast du vl Pics von deinem Case?


----------



## Kaputt ? (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: HAF 922 dämmen!! Bilder & Erfahrungen*

Also ich find nicht das er laut ist 

Das einzige was ich gemacht habe war, dass ich auf der Innenseite der Gehäusewand so 2 Lagen Insektenschutzgitter als Staubschutzfilter Missbraucht habe


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: HAF 922 dämmen!! Bilder & Erfahrungen*

*bilder??*


----------



## fadade (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: HAF 922 dämmen!! Bilder & Erfahrungen*

Also ich hatte kein HAF (jetzt auch nicht) und das gemoddete Gehäuse steht jetzt bei einem Freund, aber ich kann dir sagen, dass wenn man das Plexi gut schneidet, dann sieht das viel "edler" aus, als dieses Mesh 

Das mit dem selbstgebauten Staubfilter habe ich momentan auch in meinem Case -> allerdings ist das ein Stück von einem Fenstervorhang  
(Aber ich muss sagen, die Wirkung ist echt beeindruckend...)


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: HAF 922 dämmen!! Bilder & Erfahrungen*

ich habe aber auch 2 x 120mm lüfter im Seitenteil, die für mich sehr wichtig sind. aber ansonsten ist das schon ne gute Idee! 

mein BeQuiet-Set ist gestern angekommen. ich hoffe, das BigTowerSet reicht für meinen "Midi"-Tower... ^^
heute Abend hab ich etwas Zeit und werde mich ran machen.. pics folgen.. 

edit: ich warte vl noch etwas bis ich alles habe, ich will auch den Festplattenkäfig entfernen und mir dieses HDD Expensionkit in zwei 5,25er Schächte einbauen.. http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...-EX-H22B-Hot-Swap-Mount-Kit-black::12326.html

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...-EX-H22B-Hot-Swap-Mount-Kit-black::12326.html


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: HAF 922 dämmen!! Bilder & Erfahrungen*

[Platzhalter] Bilder
_______________________________________________________________


----------



## Samsaveel (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master HAF 922  Dämmung, Bilder & Erfahrungen*

 well done


----------



## Mick Jogger (24. November 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master HAF 922  Dämmung, Bilder & Erfahrungen*

Ich liebe alle HAF


----------

